# post pics of the biggest person u know



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

post a pic of the biggest person u know... and dont post pics of ronnie coleman, unless u know him personaly lol


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Ill try and get a pic of my 18 yr old bud, he's a beast for his age 6 ft 7 19 n half stone. just stareted growth and its ripped him up quite nicely altho his skin has gone a lil baggy lol


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

first one terry holland who was in this years WSM thinks he was around 28stone there at 6ft 7ish

second and third my training partner bbigman 6ft 1 and 21stone


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

biggest person i kno goes to the gym with me, but as i dont know him well enough to take a pic of him (so gay) ill just say he is about 6ft5/6 and he looks he obviously was pro at one time in his life as he looks like arnold did back in the day, but less defined! prob into his late 30's, i wud say about 18/19 stone prob bout 12%bf or less.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

well the the Largest guy I know is someone called Steve McNeill:







2nd from right - that photo was taken in 2003 - he was only 19 at the time - at present he is about 23stone...

the biggest bodybuilder was Selwyn Cotterill the black guy on the left, he used to do the door for me when I was running a club in London, he hadn't trained for 3years but still looked like he could walk on stage and win, he was shreaded at about 230lbs- he place 3rd in the olympia one year, her is a photo of him back in 1985 I think (on the right hand side is Dorian Yates)...


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

would have to be eddie abew


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

closely followed by risky welling (middle)


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

and not forgetting Harold mariller!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Harold is the biggest guy i know as well Liz in fact i was with him yesterday at Forest.....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

liz.. that ricky welling guy.. is he blind or partially sited or am i confused wiht someone else?


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

yes he is blind but somehow still always knew when i was cheating on a rep!


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> Harold is the biggest guy i know as well Liz in fact i was with him yesterday at Forest.....


say a hello from me , and did you meet up with jimmy? he has managed to avoid me every time ive been!!:rage:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i met up with Jimmy he has no choice but to meet me seeing i travelled 300miles...


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

sum big guys there, alot of big guys like that in my gym, only free-weights gym round here really, no guys are much taller than me so ll about 6ft ish that ive met, but sum huge guys mass wise but not gunna just take sum pics


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> he was around 28stone there at 6ft 7ish


i think i would poop my pants if i seen someone like that walking towards me


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth (Aug 3, 2005)

The biggest guy I know is stuart core. Used to train at the gym I train at but hes moved to another gym. Hes opening his own gym in a month or so, so I will be training there when he opens it up. As some of you may know he is a former world junior mr universe and he competed as a super heavy when he was 20-21 years old.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Jnr Mr Plymouth said:


> The biggest guy I know is stuart core. Used to train at the gym I train at but hes moved to another gym. Hes opening his own gym in a month or so, so I will be training there when he opens it up. As some of you may know he is a former world junior mr universe and he competed as a super heavy when he was 20-21 years old.


he looks great


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

damagedgoods said:


> well the the Largest guy I know is someone called Steve McNeill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant belive he was only 19 then and the size he is that must make him what about 21 now hes a monster!! ive seen him around at the gym

i thought i was a decent size at 19 but he takes the **** lol


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Biggest guy i know is my dad.

6ft 4" 23 stone. Old School fighter style build


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

stuart core has the freakiest arms ive ever seen!!!!

biggest chap i know is Mr Howell, bout 5'10" and still hoverind around the 280lb mark, but i believe hes been upto 320ish

wil try and dig up pics, if i cant post them im sure winger will,lol!


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Mr. howell as in Gary? How does Winger know him?


----------



## masterpotter (Aug 30, 2005)

Did I see this guy (right) on 'Britain's Hardest Man' with presented by 'Phil' from Eastenders (Like he's hard :crazy. I beleive he passed out whilst being dunked into a tank of water by his ankles!


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Can't say I know the uy on the right - I just know Steve the guy in the middle....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big pete said:


> if i cant post them im sure winger will,lol!





Pete said:


> Mr. howell as in Gary? How does Winger know him?


I looked for a little bit and this is what I found.........lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think height to weight ratio Eddie Ellwood takes a bit of beating but I would say my good friend Chris Wall who was competing at 19st 4lbs last year when the UKBFF/EFBB banned him.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

EXTREME said:


> I think height to weight ratio Eddie Ellwood takes a bit of beating but I would say my good friend Chris Wall who was competing at 19st 4lbs last year when the UKBFF/EFBB banned him.


270 lbs, that is amazing. He came in a bit smooth, but check out that lat spread. What a monster! Can I ask why they banned him? Did he test dirty?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

biggest guy I know is a guy called chris man! He's a well known wrestler! He's huge in germany!

There's a pic of me and him in a pose off ha ha! he's the one in the black T-shirt!

and the second pic is one I got off the web, his wrestling name is Flatliner! Just search for the flatliner on google images!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Here is a big guy at the gym. He is 330 lbs, I am 205 lbs.........lol. Sorry for the bad quality my cell phone takes crap pictures.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

The biggest guy i know is rob terry ,


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Jnr Mr Plymouth said:


> The biggest guy I know is stuart core. Used to train at the gym I train at but hes moved to another gym. Hes opening his own gym in a month or so, so I will be training there when he opens it up. As some of you may know he is a former world junior mr universe and he competed as a super heavy when he was 20-21 years old.


I used to go to the same school as Stuart Core is there any pictures of him i didn't know he was Mr Jnr Universe.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

fozys - he's got a website, I think it's www.corefitness.co.uk or .com, google him.


----------



## Singleshot (Jan 17, 2008)

I need to meet some big people, I just don't know any...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> fozys - he's got a website, I think it's www.corefitness.co.uk or .com, google him.


That link is redirected mate. 

Try this link instead. Click here.

If you watch the 2007 videos, in my ever so humble opinion he doesn't look as good as he did in 2006, just my opinion.

Also, on the pose down he avoids doing poses from the back, check it out.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Big_Dan said:


> The biggest guy i know is rob terry ,


and the sexiest girl you know is rob terrys girl lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tahir said:


> and the sexiest girl you know is rob terrys girl lol


She does look good and I bet my balls are bigger than Robs....lol.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

winger said:


> She does look good and I bet my balls are bigger than Robs....lol.


yeah but his balls tap that a$$!!! Regardless if they small or not!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> yeah but his balls tap that a$$!!! Regardless if they small or not!


Good point.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks DMCC and Winger had a look on the website, can't believe thats the guy i know from school


----------



## funbos (Oct 13, 2005)

maybee not the bigest but the strongest  this is old pic now he weights 160kg ( about 350lb )

and this girl is also strongest wonam on earth


----------



## funbos (Oct 13, 2005)

this without socks


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

funbos said:


> maybee not the bigest but the strongest  this is old pic now he weights 160kg ( about 350lb )
> 
> and this girl is also strongest wonam on earth


What a beast. I love that look. Big usable muscles, imagine that. 

I wonder what she is like in bed..:beer1:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Zydrunas 

5 time „Arnold's Strongest Man"

http://www.savickas.lt/index.php?records


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

theres a canadian guy on worlds strongest man philipe or something he is a true monster so big he struggles to function correctly


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> theres a canadian guy on worlds strongest man philipe or something he is a true monster so big *he struggles to function correctly*


pmsl..thats when you know your big!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I see him whenever i look in the mirror.

I dont pay attention to any one else:rolleyes:

Probs Andy Bolton he may not be ripped but in person he is biiiiiig!


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

wow, dont know anyone as big as these guys! theres one natural guy at our gym whose about 17 stone of pure muscle, 5ft10ish, looks amazing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

the_illuminati said:


> wow, dont know anyone as big as these guys! theres one natural guy at our gym whose about 17 stone of pure muscle, 5ft10ish, looks amazing!


No one is 17 stone of pure muscle natural........unless hes related to Ronny Coleman perhaps.

Just because he states hes natural does not make it true, i always say i am natural in fact i say it so much i believe it my self


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

Con said:


> No one is 17 stone of pure muscle natural........unless hes related to Ronny Coleman perhaps.
> 
> Just because he states hes natural does not make it true, i always say i am natural in fact i say it so much i believe it my self


i dunno i believe him he's new to our country from portugal, hes just got a job as a chef, i guess he just has a good diet and he trains very well! he just doesnt seem the type that would take steroids because he's to health conscious, an i guess he could be related to ronny, sicne hes black, doubt it though lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

the_illuminati said:


> i dunno i believe him he's new to our country from portugal, hes just got a job as a chef, i guess he just has a good diet and he trains very well! he just doesnt seem the type that would take steroids because he's to health conscious, an i guess he could be related to ronny, sicne hes black, doubt it though lol


Too heath concious indeed:rolleyes: just yesterday i was telling a few gym members how taking creatine is a risk to the kidneys


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

Con said:


> Too heath concious indeed:rolleyes: just yesterday i was telling a few gym members how taking creatine is a risk to the kidneys


haha creatine does mess you up in the long run! my dads mate who use to be a bodybuilder said i shouldnt be taking it because it causes gout!


----------



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

Con said:


> No one is 17 stone of pure muscle natural........unless hes related to Ronny Coleman perhaps.
> 
> Just because he states hes natural does not make it true, i always say i am natural in fact i say it so much i believe it my self


 thats some funny **** bro..i do and say the same thing..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

jjb1 said:


> theres a canadian guy on worlds strongest man philipe or something he is a true monster so big he struggles to function correctly


Is this him?

*Dominic Filiou*

*
*









*
*


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

dominic filiou is a monster of a man..i believe hes 397 pounds...never won the wsm though...mariusz pudzianowski is the king...around 140kgs ripped with only a 36'' waist thats a pretty good achievement...


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

winger said:


> Is this him?
> 
> *Dominic Filiou*


from shoulder to shoulder, this guy is 4 foot wide!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Scottswald said:


> from shoulder to shoulder, this guy is 4 foot wide!!!!!!!!!!!


His head looks small on that body.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Humm i guess it would be Dale Norris.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Wow, he is a big mofo sheesh.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

winger said:


> Is this him?
> 
> *Dominic Filiou*


thats him not sure on his stats but hes about 6 foot 7, 30 stone and was nearly this big when he turned up to watch his first strong man before hed ever lifted weights!

beast!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

> wow, dont know anyone as big as these guys! theres one natural guy at our gym whose about 17 stone of pure muscle, 5ft10ish, looks amazing!


why is this so hard to believe? i dont understand why people cant believe things just because they cant attain it themselves


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

dom1986 said:


> why is this so hard to believe? i dont understand why people cant believe things just because they cant attain it themselves


I can say the same thing about the tooth fairy, santa clause.

There are NO natural guys that are 17 stone lean at that height it just does not happen.

Look back to when guys were truely natural, guys like eugine sandow, apollon ect they were the very best in there field but never got much above 190lbs.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I think this puts his size into perspective

http://ontariostrongman.ca/competitions/2005/csm05/images/28.jpg


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

> Wow, he is a big mofo sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sure i met that guy on the left, in the wsa and bpo comps in llanelli before *-)


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Big_Dan said:


> Im sure i met that guy on the left, in the wsa and bpo comps in llanelli before *-)


Yea hes from south wales, He did do some powerlifting i think. He was Wales strongest man 2005/2006 - That was the guy i was saying you should go and visit if you can.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

i have dale as a friend on bebo lol


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

> Yea hes from south wales, He did do some powerlifting i think. He was Wales strongest man 2005/2006 - That was the guy i was saying you should go and visit if you can.


When ive got time i will matey !!

also gonna have to have a chat with chris jenkins aswell lk !


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

the_illuminati said:


> haha creatine does mess you up in the long run! my dads mate who use to be a bodybuilder said i shouldnt be taking it because it causes gout!


WTF?!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

> I can say the same thing about the tooth fairy, santa clause.
> 
> There are NO natural guys that are 17 stone lean at that height it just does not happen.
> 
> Look back to when guys were truely natural, guys like eugine sandow, apollon ect they were the very best in there field but never got much above 190lbs.


hmmm depends how lean is lean lol. is 17 stone lean really that hard to achieve? what is your definition of lean? as i would say if you can see like 6 abs thats lean and there are plenty of guys 17stone+ with this....?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

dom1986 said:


> hmmm depends how lean is lean lol. is 17 stone lean really that hard to achieve? what is your definition of lean? as i would say if you can see like 6 abs thats lean and there are plenty of guys 17stone+ with this....?


natural at that height? i think not.


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> WTF?!


aye i know, i dunno how it causes that, just what my dads mate said, basically, 'watch out most of my friends who took steroids and creatine havent seen 50', they been training since they were 16 though so i guess supplements wernt that good back then? :S i hope thats the case because i love creatine


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

> natural at that height? i think not.


lol ok whatever you say mate


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

i think its possible to be that size naturally, look at layne norton...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

yep layne norton. i know alot of haters will point fingers at him but i believe hes natural as i personally know people not so big but of similar size lean and natural. i dont mind if poeple doubt though


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

dom1986 said:


> yep layne norton. i know alot of haters will point fingers at him but i believe hes natural as i personally know people not so big but of similar size lean and natural. i dont mind if poeple doubt though


i dont believe its possible for most people to get that big naturally, but i think the right genetics can be more poweful than any steroid! unfortunatelly most of us arent born this way


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

if your 100% dedicated you will be amazed at what you can achieve


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

the_illuminati said:


> wow, dont know anyone as big as these guys! theres one natural guy at our gym whose about 17 stone of pure muscle, 5ft10ish, looks amazing!


5'10".... 17 stone of muscle.. well I must have been born yesterday.. how long has he been training? - and how do we know he's natural - what, because he said? Hmm sound dubious, and if it's true - he's a rarity.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Someone mentioned Eddie Ellwood. I was working on the doors years ago and he walked up, he was off-season at the time. nice guy, had a good chat. He was one very very big guy to walk up to the door!

And years ago we used to club regularly in Leeds, Jordan Pearson was a regular too and at one point he had mad arms, proper massive. I remember thinking I'm just messing about at this game. He won the Junipr British I think years before that and had a bit of a revival year before last. Another nice guy.


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

tahir said:


> and the sexiest girl you know is rob terrys girl lol


you do know Rob Terry is natural competitor?


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Well i thought id addded his picture in that reply lol, the dude with the chick on page 3


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

that picture of stuart core at 19....oh my god! what a back!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Number1 said:


> Well i thought id addded his picture in that reply lol, the dude with the chick on page 3


He may compete naturally, but, i'd wager my house he aint natty.


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

megatron said:


> He may compete naturally, but, i'd wager my house he aint natty.


id wager my mam and dads house that he aint natural! i dont even know how he can get away with competing naturally :S


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

The Rob Terry debate still rages on, saw the footage of his first ANB performance, people booed him as soon as he got on stage! Awesome physique


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I wasn't aware of the debate over this guy called Rob Terry. But having read this, I watched him on YouTube. Now I've been around gyms for about 17 years, in a few diff cities, and I've not seen anybody manage to grow that much muscle without gear, in fact nothing anywhere near. Even the most naturally mesomorphic physiques don't come anywhere close. I've known some guys do very well, and if you look at Rob Hope's achievements, you'll see just about what can be done with extremely good genetics, and we are talking very very good genetics.

Best thing would be to see a picture of this guy as a teenager, maybe 16 or 17, I could say immediately yey or nay. But my money, all my money, would be on him having been banging it in like a good un.

And if thats true, who's he really kidding.....himself!


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

> Best thing would be to see a picture of this guy as a teenager, maybe 16 or 17


he was probly on gear when he was that age!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Wow, Rob Terry looks good.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

rob terry is one hell of a massive guy , fair play ,

can remember talking to him on the door in revolution ,

and he just filled up the door lol


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

stow said:


> I wasn't aware of the debate over this guy called Rob Terry. But having read this, I watched him on YouTube. Now I've been around gyms for about 17 years, in a few diff cities, and I've not seen anybody manage to grow that much muscle without gear, in fact nothing anywhere near. Even the most naturally mesomorphic physiques don't come anywhere close. I've known some guys do very well, and if you look at Rob Hope's achievements, you'll see just about what can be done with extremely good genetics, and we are talking very very good genetics.
> 
> Best thing would be to see a picture of this guy as a teenager, maybe 16 or 17, I could say immediately yey or nay. But my money, all my money, would be on him having been banging it in like a good un.
> 
> And if thats true, who's he really kidding.....himself!


Rob H would beat Rob Terry in competition, hopes back is far superior, arms better, triceps from the rear are unreal, legs better balance etc


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

> Rob H would beat Rob Terry in competition, hopes back is far superior, arms better, triceps from the rear are unreal, legs better balance etc


if u saw rob terry in real life . ripped to shreds before the comp , i think u would have to retract your previous statement !!


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.musclemania.com/athelete_page/rob_terry3.htm


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

- Trust me mate ive seen both, both in comp nick

Both got great physiques,










Rob Terry doesnt come in as hard as Hope,


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Big_Dan said:


> if u saw rob terry in real life . ripped to shreds before the comp , i think u would have to retract your previous statement !!


Think maybe you might want to retract mate


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Just to avoid confusion, I am not suggesting Rob Hope uses gear, I don't think that for a moment. but I do think, having seen Rob Terry's clip on YouTube, that he has.

STOW


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.musclemania.com/

scroll down to the part with rob terry !!

and u say thats not impressive ?


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Mate been there and hell yeah he's impressive! Like you said standing next to him is impressive too, Just think that Rob Hope would take him on stage


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

we are all entitled to our opinions


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Think the best of both athletes is yet to come, plus Rob Terry is training for WWE, wonder what his name will be


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I vote for Rob any day.....lol

Wow, Rob Hope looks amazing!

Check out the most muscular.....wow. Click here.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

my very good friend big t @ 300lbs


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

now thats a back! lol!

rob terry looks as natural as umbongo imo


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Big_Dan said:


> we are all entitled to our opinions


Rob Hope is already Overall Mr Universe and 2x Overall Professional World Champ.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

chem said:


> my very good friend big t @ 300lbs


Quite big back!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

chem said:


> my very good friend big t @ 300lbs


Wow lol hes prity big


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

stow said:


> Rob Hope is already Overall Mr Universe and 2x Overall Professional World Champ.


Somey times knowing you subject means you can express a more informed opinion.

As Stow states, Rob Hope is a Serious Player on the bodybuilding circuit


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

chem said:


> my very good friend big t @ 300lbs


Thick back!


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

ill try and a pic of my mate ,

hes 19 , same as me ,

6ft 6 , 20 stone ,

he is massive , just started growth and he is looking amazing !!


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

started growth at 19!! man you guys juice young!

6ft 6! 20stone! one big dude


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

he works on the door in town , hes like the biggest door man round lol

hes got some impressive lifts , 250kg front squat , benching 170kg , close-grips 140kg for reps lk


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well my mate's 28 stone, ripped to the bone, bench's 900kg, squats 1,500kg & deadlifts 1,560kg - for reps.

He's amazing & I think I love him. I think he's amazing because he's big & strong.

:blowme:


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Big_Dan said:


> he works on the door in town , hes like the biggest door man round lol
> 
> hes got some impressive lifts , 250kg front squat , benching 170kg , close-grips 140kg for reps lk


Beast, does have a green cat and a sword! LOL

at 19, what he going to be like at 30!


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Well my mate's 28 stone, ripped to the bone, bench's 900kg, squats 1,500kg & deadlifts 1,560kg - for reps.
> 
> He's amazing & I think I love him. I think he's amazing because he's big & strong.
> 
> :blowme:


You got to stop posting stuff about me mate, its kind of gay


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Number1 said:


> You got to stop posting stuff about me mate, its kind of gay


You love it - precious


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Big_Dan said:


> he works on the door in town , hes like the biggest door man round lol
> 
> hes got some impressive lifts , 250kg front squat , benching 170kg , close-grips 140kg for reps lk


Is that Swansea Dan?

There's the BPC (non tested) Welsh powerlifting championships on April 12th in Port Talbot. Tell your mate to come along and give it a bash. You should have a go too, if your lifts are as good as you say, you'll do well as a junior.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

olie thompsons a big doorman mind ;-)


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> Is that Swansea Dan?
> 
> There's the BPC (non tested) Welsh powerlifting championships on April 12th in Port Talbot. Tell your mate to come along and give it a bash. You should have a go too, if your lifts are as good as you say, you'll do well as a junior.


If anythings going to motivate you to lift big its doing it in Wales answer to Mordor.


----------



## Trinity (Feb 21, 2008)

naturals...lol

no one else noticed rob terry's facial bloat in some pics?


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Could that be from putting weight on after a comp, i know after ive done a comp my face goes from gaunt to full as i hold weight in the face???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Having looked at some of the Rob Terry links, I find it hard to believe that he's never done gear (I am *not *suggesting that he has, libel lawyers). But to be that big at that height, he must be the most genetically gifted person in the world, ever.


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Well if he was taking gear he must of been doing it from a ridiculously young age as it didnt suddenly turn up one yr looking like this, he competed at a very young age and got booed off stage at a natural comp for being too big!


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

To be fair to be a natty bbing champ you have to have awesome genetics,

Another genetic freak is a guy called Jay Hollingsworth, jnr last year and mature beyond his yrs. couldnt find a good photo but googled him and found a picture of him d-bell pressing 100lb dbells,

Nt bad for a natural jnr?


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Number1 said:


> Well if he was taking gear he must of been doing it from a ridiculously young age as it didnt suddenly turn up one yr looking like this, he competed at a very young age and got booed off stage at a natural comp for being too big!


I;ve got nothing against this kiddie but I would bet my boll0cks he's full of gear, not that I give a sh1t - just don't insult my intelligence.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

> at 19, what he going to be like at 30!


probably dead !!


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Big_Dan said:


> probably dead !!


Brutal! lol


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Porky Pie said:


> I;ve got nothing against this kiddie but I would bet my boll0cks he's full of gear, not that I give a sh1t - just don't insult my intelligence.


Guess will never be able to rubber stamp it, gear or not,

Fecking Monster though


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Big_Dan said:


> ill try and a pic of my mate ,
> 
> hes 19 , same as me ,
> 
> ...


Is he in swansea? work at play?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

chem said:


> my very good friend big t @ 300lbs


Wow, what a big wide back, big triceps too!


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

HERE IS 1 MORE HE IS 290LS ON THIS ONE AT 2006 SANTA SUSANA SHOW


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Any shots of him next to somone else competing, put him into context!

Monster

:lift:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Number1 said:


> Any shots of him next to somone else competing, put him into context!
> 
> Monster
> 
> :lift:


You mean like a double decker bus?


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

exactly lol!!!


----------



## Trinity (Feb 21, 2008)

winger said:


> Wow, what a big wide back, big triceps too!


thats a big dude


----------



## Trinity (Feb 21, 2008)

Number1 said:


> Could that be from putting weight on after a comp, i know after ive done a comp my face goes from gaunt to full as i hold weight in the face???


true. fcuking sodium goes straight to my mug after dieting.


----------



## UKNaturalMuscle (Mar 7, 2008)

The biggest person I know personally is Matt from North Carolina (who was a former NPC athlete)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys who gives a sh1t if Rob terry is natural or not that is something for the natural feds and his conscious to deal with not us on this board, please stick with what the thread is all about and post a pic of the person you know who is the biggest....

as for the 19yr old being dead when he is 30 please guys get a life or back up these comments with real data to show that this will happen......


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Some massive guys here! that black dude is immense what a back!

heres prob 2 of the biggest guys i know - the guy on the left is Glen a mate of mine and my former boss when i worked the doors, scoty on the right is also a bit of a monster


----------



## Trinity (Feb 21, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Some massive guys here! that black dude is immense what a back!
> 
> heres prob 2 of the biggest guys i know - the guy on the left is Glen a mate of mine and my former boss when i worked the doors, scoty on the right is also a bit of a monster


good shape the one on the right


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Dave Waters - Strongest guy I have met at 24 stone, done Britains Strong man bench presses 250K when he is not even training for Strongman. Used to train with him now and again...another league


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm sure Jay Hollingsworth works in a gym near my work. That pic doesn't do justice to how big he is.


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

These are a couple of large blokes.

The one on the left is Big Loz & the one on the right is Dean Slater.

:gun:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Tiger81 said:


> Some massive guys here! that black dude is immense what a back!
> 
> heres prob 2 of the biggest guys i know - the guy on the left is Glen a mate of mine and my former boss when i worked the doors, scoty on the right is also a bit of a monster


I recognise Glen from somewhere, he been on telly?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

No mate not that i know of lol


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

hes a MT mod aint he


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

shauno said:


> hes a MT mod aint he


Sure looks like him.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

not the biggest but prob the best combo of size/condition of anyone i know


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i dont have pics but here goes......

my best mates 6ft6 and was 23 stone (he's now 13)

i used to know an ex strongman from round manchester cant find any pics off google but he was big

another mate currently sits at about 20 stone, 6ft and still has an ok size (shoulders, back, etc)

other then that just this guy

http://www.the-guvnor.co.uk/images/fullbio/fullbio_pix.jpg


----------



## Mr.Dann (Jul 15, 2008)

Big_Dan said:


> Im sure i met that guy on the left, in the wsa and bpo comps in llanelli before *-)


You live near llanelli mate?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

a mate of mine and we train at the same gym,ex ifbb pro mike o'hanlon 5'10" and around 280lbs lean


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

old buddy of mine, we go drinking when hes in the country:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

weeman said:


> a mate of mine and we train at the same gym,ex ifbb pro mike o'hanlon 5'10" and around 280lbs lean


 how do you become an ex ifbb pro?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> how do you become an ex ifbb pro?


think you've got to have your pro card, then stop competing at IFBB level.. just a guess..


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

yes mate definitely see the logic there, I would guess it would be similar to being ex pro footballer, stop playing football, stop being a pro


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

relinquish your pro card and compete in another fed  he competes as a nabba pro now due to the lack of pro shows in britain with the ifbb.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ok I dont actually "know" him, but I met Stuart Core this year backstageat the UKBFF Scottish - he was off-season and guest posing at the show. Huge doesnt cut it, think it took multiple TUBS of dream tan just to get a bit of colour about him lol.

Then I got the dubious privelage of scrubbing it off his back with fairy liquid, OMG, just about crapped my pants the size of his back!!!


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

I used to train at Lee Powell gym in Gloucester, he's a big guy. I alos used to be a powerlifter (BAWLA, BPC and BPO), and met some real lumps there, Andy Bolton is probably the biggest guy Ive ever seen in the flesh, he huge, but then his strength speaks volumes, think his biggest deadlift was last year at around 457kg!! You can imagine how big he is!

But for people I can claim to have on speed dial and see regularly and to class as a mate, it would have to be Tom Blackman, he is a lump, especially before he started dieting, his height to weight ratio is very impressive, gonna do some damage at this years Britian.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

LeanShredded said:


> Andy Bolton is probably the biggest guy Ive ever seen in the flesh, he huge, but then his strength speaks volumes, think his biggest deadlift was last year at around 457kg!! You can imagine how big he is!


Andy Bolton deadlifting. Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh3FsjC3NiU.


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

dont know the guy but he just added me on myspace so il post him, wtf says he is 24!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=355128


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

he is a beast paul


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

Scottswald said:


> he is a beast paul


too rite! i mean really what the ****! ive never seen anyone that big before!


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

hi mate,what "protein powder"-do you use? thanks.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

gilly10 said:


> hi mate,what "protein powder"-do you use? thanks.


WTF??? Is this a joke?????


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

gilly10 said:


> hi mate,what "protein powder"-do you use? thanks.


has nothing to do with the protein powder mate

d-d-d-d-ddont believe the hype

but seriously dude, real food is the way forward!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

The biggest guy I know is Dave Talbot. He competes around 21 stone mark and is usually ripped to the bone too. Told me this yeah he started his diet from 24 stone 

He is one big dude.

He is on the right in this pic.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Steedee said:


> He is on the right in this pic.


You can tell from the pic which one it was.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i've remembered another one who used to work at the same door firm i used to work at

i don't have any pics and can't remember his last name, his first name was brian though amd he did the doors inbetween shows to pay for the running of his hummer

this was about 3 years ago, ie before EVERYONE had hummers

he was huge, he was about my height (5 foot 9) but had veins on veins on veins


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Lee powell as he went to my school


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

LIX said:


> Rofl thats powerhouse585 on the right


 Big guys right there


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

God damn i just searched for this bl00dy thread to ask that question.. :cursing:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Guess it has to be Dean Mcternan who last year competed at over 20 stone the pic is 1 of eric guy's from the ukbff south east last year and a vid of him a few years ago on stage with Marius Dohne Adrian off of this site and Steve Ferrier Deans in the purple trunks


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

pob80 said:


> Guess it has to be Dean Mcternan who last year competed at over 20 stone the pic is 1 of eric guy's from the ukbff south east last year and a vid of him a few years ago on stage with Marius Dohne Adrian off of this site and Steve Ferrier Deans in the purple trunks


Dean Mcternan is a beast!! I've seen him train down Hercules quite regulary. He was awesome at the Hercules show back in '08. Real shame he didn't take 1st place, I was really suprised he lost out to Dave Talbot was it??


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Any more? I do like this thread


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Him :thumb:


----------

